# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Thailand zieht Botschafter aus Kambodscha ab

## odd

War zu erwarten, dass die Spannungen zwischen Thailand und Kambodscha nicht zur Ruhe kommen. Nachdem Chavalit es kurz anläuten liess, wird bittere Realität.
Thaksin wird Wirtschaftsberater in Kambodscha und Thailand zieht seinen Botschafter aus Kambodscha ab.  ::  

Weiter hier 
und hier
und hier auch

----------

Der PM Hun Sen von Kambodscha legt nach.
Er weist darauf hin, dass Thailand die Grenzen zum Nachbarland nicht schließen solle,
da sich Kambodscha sonst für alle Einfuhren aus Thailand verschließen würde.
Thailand würde im Gegenwert von 2 Milliarden Dollar Waren nach Kambodscha exportieren, wohingegen es umgekehrt nur 90 Millionen Dollar wären.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... Thai-goods

----------


## Greenhorn

> Der PM Hun Sen von Kambodscha legt nach.
> Er weist darauf hin, dass Thailand die Grenzen zum Nachbarland nicht schließen solle,
> da sich Kambodscha sonst für alle Einfuhren aus Thailand verschließen würde.
> Thailand würde im Gegenwert von 2 Milliarden Dollar Waren nach Kambodscha exportieren, wohin gegen es umgekehrt nur 90 Millionen Dollar wären.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... Thai-goods


Es scheint noch etwas heftiger zu sein, das Missverhaelltnis:
Thailand exportiert nach Kambodscha Waren im Wert von 2 Billionen $US (2.000.000.000.000)*
Umgekehrt werden nur laecherliche 90 Millionen $US importiert_________(_______90.000.000)

*Gemaess WIKIPEDIA sind es 23,1% von 6,424 Billionen $US, das waeren "nur" etwa 1,5 Billi's. 
Thaksin weiss wo es weh tut.
Bleibt die Frage, wo Kambodscha mittelfristig so guenstig pharmzeutische Produkte und Baumaterial (Zement, Baustahl, ...) und ... einkaufen will.
Insbesondere beim Baumaterial werden Transportkosten aus anderen Importlaendern heftig zu Buche schlagen.

Wenn ich ausserdem sehe, wie die "Westanbindung" Thailands an den Europaeischen Markt vorangetrieben wird, bleibt die Frage, ob der erste Ratschlag des neuen Ratgebers, Kambodscha nicht in ein wirtschaftliches Abseits stolpern laesst! (?!)
 ::

----------

"2 billions" (englisch) übersetze ich aber mit 2 Milliarden = 2.000.000.000. (3 Nullen zu viel bei Dir Greenhorn)
Kann mir das aber auch anders nicht vorstellen.

----------


## Greenhorn

::  Billions in English sind Milliarden auf Deutsch. Kann man da ein Geschaeft draus machen? Dann ist es ja gar nicht viel. Danke fuer die Aufklaerung.
Der PM  hat es eben in der Pressekonferenz sehr locker genommen. Er erinnerte daran Thaksin wird immer noch international gesucht werden, auch eine Grenzschliessung Kambodschas wuerde nichts daran aendern. Er hatte mit dieser Aussage die Lacher auf seiner Seite.
Gemaess Thainachrichten hat Thaksin seine Besuch fuer den 12. angesagt.

----------

> ...Gemaess Thainachrichten hat Thaksin seine Besuch fuer den 12. angesagt.


Tja, der 'müh pühn' hätte sich sonst auch langsam auf den Weg gemacht.

----------

> Tja, der 'müh pühn' hätte sich sonst auch langsam auf den Weg gemacht.


Muss natürlich heißen: 
Der 'müh pühn' macht sich langsam auf den Weg.

Das kann schon schön gefährlich für Thaksin werden, dort aufzuschlagen.

----------

Jetzt dreht er ganz ab, der Bananenbieger Hun Sen.
Im kambodschanischen TV soll er Sonntag Nacht Abhisit aufgefordert haben, dass Parlament in Thailand aufzulösen und Wahlen durchzuführen.
Hun Sen würde davon ausgehen, dass die Püa Thai Partei des flüchtigen Thaksins die Wahl gewinnen würde.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... ouse-repor

Sollte er das wirklich gesagt haben, dann gibt das mächtigen Ärger mit Thailand.
Für welche Summe hat sich Hun Sen von Thaksin kaufen lassen?

----------


## Greenhorn

> Jetzt dreht er ganz ab, der Bananenbieger Hun Sen.
> Im kambodschanischen TV soll er Sonntag Nacht Abhisit aufgefordert haben, dass Parlament in Thailand aufzulösen und Wahlen durchzuführen.
> Hun Sen würde davon ausgehen, dass die Püa Thai Partei des flüchtigen Thaksins die Wahl gewinnen würde.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... ouse-repor
> 
> Sollte er das wirklich gesagt haben, dann gibt das mächtigen Ärger mit Thailand.
> Für welche Summe hat sich Hun Sen von Thaksin kaufen lassen?


  ::  Hoffentlich habe ich nicht schon wieder etwas falsch verstanden!? Der tiefe Sueden, moechte ja gerne zu Malaysia "uebersiedeln".
Besteht jetzt die Gefahr wenn Thaksin in Kambodscha gross einsteigt, dass der Isaan dort "eingemeindet" werden will?  ::

----------

> ...Besteht jetzt die Gefahr wenn Thaksin in Kambodscha gross einsteigt, dass der Isaan dort "eingemeindet" werden will?


Ich bete dafür und werde 3 Kerzen im Kölner Dom aufstellen.

----------

Ohne Worte.................

----------


## Greenhorn

Je nach dem, wie die Beteiligung an der naechsten/"letzten" Demo ausgeht, wuerden ja 3-4 Mu Baan's fuer die Aussiedlung ausreichen.
Baan Suea Deng, Baan Ba Ba, Baan Bo Bo, Baan Pattaya Noi  ::

----------

> Je nach dem, wie die Beteiligung an der naechsten/"letzten" Demo ausgeht, wuerden ja 3-4 Mu Baan's fuer die Aussiedlung ausreichen.
> Baan Suea Deng, Baan Ba Ba, Baan Bo Bo, Baan Pattaya Noi



Dann bitte die verwirrten Wanjais dieser Welt gleich mit.....................   ::

----------


## odd

Bleiben wir gleich in diesem Thread. Die PAD beauftragte die Regierung die Karte (Landesgrenze), die im Jahre 1907 zwischen Frankreich und Siam geschlossen wurde, abzuerkennen und kambodschanische Soldaten zu verjagen.

Nation

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Greenhorn
> 
> Je nach dem, wie die Beteiligung an der naechsten/"letzten" Demo ausgeht, wuerden ja 3-4 Mu Baan's fuer die Aussiedlung ausreichen.
> Baan Suea Deng, Baan Ba Ba, Baan Bo Bo, Baan Pattaya Noi 
> 
> 
> 
> Dann bitte die verwirrten Wanjais dieser Welt gleich mit.....................


Fuer die brauchen wir aber ein grosses Dorf, wie waere es mit Baan Nittaya, wenn's zu voll wird, koennen ja ein paar in den Doerfern BaBa/BoBo wohnen.  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Bleiben wir gleich in diesem Thread. Die PAD beauftragte die Regierung die Karte (Landesgrenze), die im Jahre 1907 zwischen Frankreich und Siam geschlossen wurde, abzuerkennen und kambodschanische Soldaten zu verjagen.
> 
> Nation


Die PAD kann keine Regierung *beauftragen*!
Die Regierung hat den Botschafter einzig und allein wegen Thaksin abgezogen.
Die Sache mit dem Tempel ist nicht so einfach!!
Soweit ich mich erinnere, war genau *diese* Karte nie Bestandteil des Vertrages und wurde erst spaeter "nachgereicht".

----------


## odd

@ Greenhorn,
Du verkennst, wie so oft, den Grund des Postes.

Fakt ist, dass die Karte wie auch immer angefechtet werden soll.

Fakt ist, dass die PAD vehement sich gegen Kambodscha stemmt. Lies einfach den Link, könnte u.U. bei der Übersetzung behilflich sein.  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Lies einfach den Link, könnte u.U. bei der Übersetzung behilflich sein.


Ja, wo steht da was von Beauftragt?
Egal, das hat alles nichts mit dem Thema zu tun:Thailand zieht Botschafter aus Kambodscha ab.
Insofern verstehe ich wirklich nicht den Grund des Postes.  ::

----------

Thaksin ist heute morgen in Phnom Penh gelandet, wo er am Donnerstag einen Vortrag vor kambodschanischen Ökonomen halten will. 
Die Dokumente für ein offizielles Auslieferungs-Ersuchen für Thaksin wurden fertiggestellt.



http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/11 ... 116252.php

----------

Ich glaub', ich muss kotzen............

----------


## odd

> Zitat von odd
> 
>  Lies einfach den Link, könnte u.U. bei der Übersetzung behilflich sein. 
> 
> 
> Ja, wo steht da was von Beauftragt?
> Egal, das hat alles nichts mit dem Thema zu tun:Thailand zieht Botschafter aus Kambodscha ab.
> Insofern verstehe ich wirklich nicht den Grund des Postes.


@Greenhorn, ich verstehe Dein Anliegen nicht.
Es gibt auch Menschen, die nicht unter Ehrfurcht sich vor PAD, Abhisit auf die Knie fallen.
Ich beurteile die politische Lage in Thailand neutral und kann keiner Seite etwas abgewinnen. 

Das ich dieses Thema unter "Thailand ruft den Botschafter aus Kambodscha ab" einbrachte, eben nur wegen der Problematik dieses Streitthemas zwischen beiden Ländern. Im schlimmsten Fall, falls Du Probleme damit hast, kann der Admin diese Themen trennen.

*Daniel Sun: Glaube nciht das es nötig ist das zu trennen, die Themen passen schon zusammen.*

Um bei dem MoU zu bleiben. Es war reinste Wortklauberei von Dir wegen dem unwichtigen Wörtchen "Beauftragen" 

Aber wie ich bereits vermutete,  ::   hebt das Kabinett das Memorandum auf.

BP

----------

Das scheint die Hütte zu sein, die Hun Sen Thasin als residenz in Kambodscha angeboten hat.
http://twitpic.com/ozfl6

----------


## Daniel Sun

Läßt es ich aushalten, will ich mal meinen!

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Greenhorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von odd
> 
> ...


Wenn's dich gluecklich macht, bezeichne es als Wortklauberei. Warum haelts du dich so krampfhaft daran fest? Verbessere es doch einfach.
Die "Karte von 1901", das" Memo von 2001" hat alles nichts mit dem Abzug des Botschafters zu tun, aber bitte wenn es dich befriedigt.
Du solltest aber nicht einfach irgendwelche zusammenhanglose Phrasen hier einwerfen, den Stil hatten wir die letzten Monate zu genuege und das hat *unser* schoenes Thailand nun wirklich nicht verdient.

----------


## odd

@ Greenhorn, eigentlich sollte ich auf komplette Sturheit nicht antworten.

1. PAD calls PM  (call bedeuted u.a. berufen, fordern, etc.)
2. Wurde es nicht für nötig gehalten dieses Thema zu trennen, dies entspricht durchaus meine Meinung
3. "Euer" Schoenes Thailand befindet sich z.Zt. auf den absteigenden Ast, wenn nicht Besonnenheit einkehrt.
4. Euer Stil bedeutet besessen von der Regierung zu sein und keine Kritik üben zu dürfen?

Schade eigentlich, dass auf Argumentationen und Quellenangaben nur Aggressionen deinerseits zu lesen sind, nur weil ich kein Kniefaller darstelle?

----------

call  [kc:l] 
I s 1. Ruf m (for nach): call for help Hilferuf; within call in Rufweite. 2. teleph. Anruf m: give someone a call jemanden anrufen; make a call telefonieren. 3. (Lock)Ruf m (eines Tiers). 4. fig. Ruf m (der Natur etc). 5. Berufung f (to auf einen Lehrstuhl, an eine Universität, in ein Amt). 6. Aufruf m: make a call for something zu etwas aufrufen. 7. thea. Herausruf m, Vorhang m. 8. (kurzer) Besuch (on someone, at someone's bei jemandem): make (od. pay) a call on someone jemanden besuchen, jemandem einen Besuch abstatten. 9. econ. Zahlungsaufforderung f; Abruf m, Kündigung f (von Geldern). II v/t 10. jemanden (herbei)rufen, Arzt etc kommen lassen: attention 1, being 1. 11. zu einem Streik etc aufrufen. 12. Versammlung etc einberufen. 13. jemanden wecken. 14. teleph. anrufen. 15. jemanden berufen (to ® 5). 16. jemanden, etwas nennen: be called heißen; spade´ . 17. nennen, bezeichnen (als): what do you call this? wie nennt man od. heißt das? 18. nennen, finden, halten für: I call that stupid. 19. jemanden etwas schimpfen: he called me a fool . 
III v/i 20. rufen (a. fig. Pflicht etc): call for um Hilfe rufen; nach jemandem, etwas rufen; fig. erfordern. 21. einen (kurzen) Besuch machen (on someone, at someone's bei jemandem): call on someone jemanden besuchen, jemandem einen Besuch abstatten; call for etwas anfordern; jemanden, etwas abholen 22. call on sich wenden an (acc) (for something um etwas, wegen einer Sache); jemanden bitten (to do zu tu 23. call at Schiffahrt anlegen in (dat) , Hafen anlaufen; Bahn halten in (dat) ; Flug Flughafen anfliegen 24. anrufen, telefonieren.

----------


## odd

Danke Herbert, für die Mühe  ::  
*Call*, hat noch mehrere Bedeutungen, wollte nicht alle aufzählen, ansonsten hätte mein PC den Geist aufgegeben.

----------


## odd

Die PAD plant für Sonntag eine Demonstration gegen Thaksin und Hun Sen. Wiederholt wurde Thaksin vorgehalten sich einer LM schuldig gemacht zu haben.

nation

----------

Es wird darum geeifert, wer die größte Pappnase in Thailand ist.
Da schenkt keiner dem anderen was.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Morgen geht sie ja los die fünfte Jahreszeit!   ::

----------

Pappnase zu Besuch bei Familie Bananenbieger
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/special ... &cateid=13

----------

Die thailändische Botschaft in Phnom Penh hat das Auslieferungsersuchen für Thaksin heute den kambodschanischen Behörden überreicht, nachdem der Justizminister die Papiere abgezeichnet hatte.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... request-We

Das kambodschanische Außenministerium lehnte die Annahme des Auslieferungsersuchens ab.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... -to-extrad

Das thailändische Außenministerium will das Auslieferungsersuchen noch einmal bei den kambodschanischen Behörden einreichen.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... n-request-

usw. usw.

----------


## odd

Für mich ein reiner Theaterstadl.

Das Ergebnis dürfte bereits vor der ersten Ausstellung bekannt gewesen sein.

(Aber ähnliches erleben wir z.Zt. zwischen Frankreich und Deutschland)

----------

> ...Das Ergebnis dürfte bereits vor der ersten Ausstellung bekannt gewesen sein...


Nur, was insgesamt aus dem Konflikt werden kann, ist nicht abzusehen.
Dabei muss man besonders die asiatische Mentalität beachten, wenn es um Gesichtsverlust, "Ehre" und Nationalismus geht.
Da wird wohl noch einiges kommen. Eine Schließung der Grenzen und Einstellung des bilateralen Warenverkehres halte ich kurzfristig nicht für ausgeschlossen.

----------


## odd

Ich vermute es hängt mehr als nur der thailändische Wille hinter den Problematiken.
Es ist ziemlich schwierig vorherzusehen wie dieser Konflikt fortgesetzt wird.

----------

Hun Sen lehnt es ab, die Angelegenheit Thaksin mit Abhisit zu diskutieren.
Auf dem US-Asean Gipfel dieses Wochenende in Singapur, wo sich beide PMs wieder treffen werden, würde er auch keine Zeit für solche Gespräche haben.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/11 ... 116360.php

----------


## odd

> Hun Sen lehnt es ab, die Angelegenheit Thaksin mit Abhisit zu diskutieren.
> ...


Hätte mich gewundert, wenn Hun Sen kompromissbereit gewesen wäre.

Ihm war die Situation zu Thailand bewusst. Wäre unsinnig Mr. T. erst als Wirtschaftsberater zu angagieren und anschliessend ihn an Thailand zu übergeben.

----------

> ...Wäre unsinnig Mr. T. erst als Wirtschaftsberater zu angagieren und anschliessend ihn an Thailand zu übergeben.


Das Ganze war eine geplante (und durchgeführte) Provokation Hun Sens. 
Thaksin war dabei sicherlich im Hintergrund mit einem gut gefüllten Aktenkoffer tätig.

----------

Alles Hühnerscheisse was die in Bangkok machen.
Wollten sie ihn wirklich, hätten sie ihn schon lange.
Man will wohl nicht, weil sonst zu viel Gülle ans Licht kommt.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Denke ich auch mal Phommel, die wollen ihn nicht.
Aber ob es daran liegt, dass dann zuviel ans Licht käme oder ob es mehr so ein "leben und leben lassen" ist?!

----------

45 lokale Führer der Rothemden aus Nakhon Ratchasima haben heute Thaksin einen Besuch in Kombodscha abgestattet. 
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... to-meet-Th

----------

> ...ob es mehr so ein "leben und leben lassen" ist?!


Das gibt die thailändische Mentalität aber nicht her, wenn es um Macht und viel Kohle geht.
Diese Möglichkeit kann man vergessen.

----------


## odd

> Alles Hühnerscheisse was die in Bangkok machen.
> Wollten sie ihn wirklich, hätten sie ihn schon lange.
> Man will wohl nicht, weil sonst zu viel Gülle ans Licht kommt.


Hatte ich mir zuvor auch gedacht, aber wer (v.a. Thaksin) verzichtet freiwillig auf Macht und Geld?
In den letzten 3 Jahren musste er sich vorkommen wie Harrison Ford "Auf der Flucht". Hätte er  Beweismaterial, um die Gülle ans Licht zu tragen hätte er diese sofort ausgeschöpft.

----------

> Hätte er  Beweismaterial, um die Gülle ans Licht zu tragen hätte er diese sofort ausgeschöpft.


Ich glaube es ist eher die Angst vor den Konsequenzen.
Auch er hat eine Familie, wenn verstehst was ich meine.

----------


## odd

> Zitat von odd
> 
> Hätte er  Beweismaterial, um die Gülle ans Licht zu tragen hätte er diese sofort ausgeschöpft.
> 
> 
> Ich glaube es ist eher die Angst vor den Konsequenzen.
> Auch er hat eine Familie, wenn verstehst was ich meine.


  ::

----------


## odd

Die spinne die Asiaten.  ::  

Nachdem beide Länder ihre Botschafter abzogen, verwies Kambodscha den Thailändischen Sekretär als unerwünschte Person aus dem Land.

BP

----------


## Greenhorn

@alle
Sorry, war zwei Tage in Thailands Gesundheitswesen eingebunden und konnte nicht aktuell antworten.
@Odd
Ich brauche keine Nachhilfe fuer englische Sprache. *Ich* habe *deine* Uebersetzung beanstandet:
„Die PAD beauftragte die Regierung“ 
„call“ bedeutet eben nicht „beauftragen“. Wer diese Uebersetzung benutzt, kann kein Englisch oder benutzt die Verdrehung vorsaetzlich!
Die PAD ist in keiner Form in der Regierung vertreten. Die PAD hat den Flughafen und das Regierungsgebaeude letztes Jahr geraeumt und auch mit drohendem Finger zur heutigen Regierung angekuendigt, sie werden sofort wieder aktiv, wenn Schaden fuer Thailand entsteht und Angriffe auf die Demokratie festzustellen sind. Dies war eine Ankuendigung fuer *alle*.
Ja, ich persoenlich bin froh, dass es die PAD gibt!
Leider gibt es in einer Vereinigung auch immer Leute  die „Randmeinungen“ vertreten und vor allem gibt es immer wieder von mir sogenannte „U-Boote“.
Die Aktion mit dem Tempel kann ich auch nicht verstehen, denke aber Menschen aus den ehemaligen Ostgebieten, Elsaß-Lothringen, Saarland, … koennen so etwas besser verstehen.


@alle
Diese neue Regierung muss noch viel lernen! Aber gebt ihr doch einfach ein wenig Zeit. In Deutschland macht man das auch. 
Bei den naechsten Wahlen wird es wiederum demokratisch gewaehlt, eine neue Regierung geben, die, wenn sie ohne Wahlbetrug zu stande kam, das gleiche Recht verdient.
Die Probaganda von „Pappnase“  versucht natuerlich von Anfang an, alles zu „moppen“. Ist ja auch wichtig, den je tiefer Thailand in die Scheisse getreten wird, um so einfacher  ist es dann fuer die „goettliche Pappnase“ „Verbesserungen“ zu bringen.

@alle
Ich persoenlich glaube, eben gerade wird die Karnevallsgemeinschaft „Pappnase“ gerademal wieder vorgefuehrt und die Unterabteilung „Bananenbieger“ gleich mit!
Seit  „Pappnase“ international gesucht wird, haben alle „beherbergenden“ Laender gesagt, „wenn ihr uns sagt, wo genau er ist, koennt ihr ihn haben.“
Jetzt ist dies aber anders, „Bananenbieger’ toent gross herum, der Standort der Villa ist bekannt, es gibt Bilder von der Ankunft, vom Besuch, ….
Alle roten „Unterpappnasen“ rennen dort hin und holen sich Anweisungen (Randbemerkung: was waere wenn jetzt die Grenzuebergaenge geschlossen wuerden?   )  und werden diese an dem anstehenden Wochenende umsetzen. 
Es wurde ja bereits angekuendigt von den roten „Unterpappnasen“, dieses Wochenende wird ein "alles oder nichts" Wochenende.
Diesmal schaut die Weltoeffentlichkeit zu. Dafuer hat „Bananenbieger“ ja selbst schon gesorgt.
Wenn es also, jetzt am Wochenende zu gewaltsamen, vielleicht sogar bewaffneten Ausschreitungen kommt, faellt dies doch wohl oder uebel auf „Pappnase“ und seinen Gastgeber zurueck.
Und das ist erstmals (!!!!!) eine Sache, wo international angesetzt werden kann und wo „Ross und Reiter“ nicht nur genannt sind, sondern auch „Haus und Hof“ bekannt sind!

@alle
Ich persoenlich habe echt Angst vor diesem Wochenende! Ich bete zu allen Goettern, die Gelben bleiben ihrem Grundsatz treu, unbewaffnet zur Demo zu kommen und sich auf den Schutz der Gesetze zu verlassen.

@odd
…… du lebst doch gar nicht mehr in Thailand? Zu was bekennst du dich eigentlich ? Du wirfst anderen vor (siehe dein Leitspruch): ??????????????????  nicht alles durch die rosa-rote-Brille zu betrachten (versteht uebrigens kein Thailaender, also warum schreibst du es in Thai?). Durch welche Brille siehst du denn alles?
Bei allem hier, denke *ich* vorrangig an meine Kinder! Danach kommen die anderen Kinder hier in Thailand! Die alle brauchen eine Zukunft hier.   ::

----------


## isaanfan

@greenhorn

Sehr gute Analyse und Zusammenfassung!

 ::   ::   ::  

MfG, isaanfan

----------

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009...l_30116611.php

Wie ich schon erwartete. Kaum ist der grosse Meister der Provaktion mit Hilfe der Medien abgedüst, wird der Umkehrschwung eingeleitet. In den nächsten tagen wird man sich um Entspannung bemühen und schon bald haben sie sich schon fast wieder lieb. Aber keine Bange. Wenn man wieder die Headlines braucht, macht man natürlich gerne dort weiter wo man aufgehört hatte.

Auch, wenn er dieses Spielchen mit dem Feuer beherscht wie kein anderer in Asien....auch er könnte sich mal seine Fingerchen verbrennen.

----------


## odd

> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009...l_30116611.php
> 
> Wie ich schon erwartete. Kaum ist der grosse Meister der Provaktion mit Hilfe der Medien abgedüst, wird der Umkehrschwung eingeleitet...


und die halbe Opposition der PT befindet sich bereits in SR, um weitere Taktiken zu bereden.  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> *?????????????????????????????????????????...??????  ????????????????????*


Schreibe doch in Deutsch, wenn du nicht moechtest, dass Leute nicht ueber dich reden, die dich nicht verstehen.
Wo hast du denn den Spruch schon wieder kopiert?

----------


## odd

> Zitat von odd
> 
>  *?????????????????????????????????????????...??????  ????????????????????* 
> 
> 
> Schreibe doch in Deutsch, wenn du nicht moechtest, dass Leute nicht ueber dich reden, die dich nicht verstehen.
> Wo hast du denn den Spruch schon wieder kopiert?


@Greenhorn, ich kenne Dich nicht und Du kennst mich nicht.

Für mich und wohl auch vielen anderen Membern bleibt es ein Rätsel, warum Du jedes Mal provozierst.
Jemand, der andere Signatur beanstandet ohne sie zu verstehen, ist auf der Suche nach Problemen. Ist es Dir soooo langweilig?
Aber ich gebe Dir noch eine Chance diesen Satz richtig zu übersetzen

----------


## Daniel Sun

Kann ich bestätigen, auch mir ist es ein Rätsel.

----------


## odd

Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt des Auftritts von TS
[youtube:uperd20c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa-9C8-KwYc[/youtube:uperd20c]

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Greenhorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von odd
> 
> ...


Koennte es nicht sein, der, der solche Signaturen setzt, will provozieren!?!
Ausserdem wiedersprichst du dir selbst mit deinem Kleingedruckten.
Mache deswegen folgenden Vorschlag: wir schreiben nur noch ueber das Thema. Von mir aus koennen wir jetzt anfangen.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Kann ich bestätigen, auch mir ist es ein Rätsel.


@DanielSun
Ich verstehe deinen Post nicht! Was kannst Du bestaetigen und was ist Dir ein Raetsel?

----------


## Greenhorn

> Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt des Auftritts von TS


Legt er sich jetzt mit der ganzen Welt an?
Sein neues "Waehrungssystem" ist natuerlich sehr gewinnbringend fuer *ihn*.

----------


## odd

> Zitat von odd
> 
> Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt des Auftritts von TS
> 
> 
> Legt er sich jetzt mit der ganzen Welt an?
> Sein neues "Waehrungssystem" ist natuerlich sehr gewinnbringend fuer *ihn*.


Du hast sein Interview evtl. falsch verstanden. Mr. T.´s Politik bezieht sich auf Investoren, die Geld in Kambodscha investieren, um den Export (daher rice currency, rubber currency, etc.) zu erhöhen.

Mr. T. gab auch zu verstehen, dass Kambodscha wirtschaftlich von Thailand abhängig sei, aber einen kleinen Seitenhieb in Richtung Thailands Elite durfte auch nicht fehlen.

Aber ich vermute T. als Wirtschaftsberater verfogt 2 Ziele. 

1.) Förderung der vermuteten Öl- und Gasvorkommen im Golf von Siam

2.) Kambodscha mehr gesellschaftsfähig (Investoren und Touristik) zu machen, um Devisen in das Land und seine Taschen zu bringen.

----------


## odd

In einer Umfrage in den Changwats Bangkok, Nonthaburi, Samut Prakhan und Pathum Thani, wurden Personen befragt, wie sie die Situation zu Kambodscha sehen.
Bildet euer Urteil selbst
PB

----------


## Greenhorn

10-15.000 PAD'is druecken ihren Unmut bei einer Demo in Bkk aus.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingn...-cambodia-trip

Die Prognosen fuer Pappnase sehen nicht gut aus.
"But analysts said that by siding with Cambodia he could lose public support"

----------

> ...Die Prognosen fuer Pappnase sehen nicht gut aus.
> "But analysts said that by siding with Cambodia he could lose public support"


Wenn man Bilder von Abhisit sieht, im Smaltalk mit Obama,
und Thaksin immer nur wieder mit Unterschichten-"Staatsmännern" dieser Welt...
Da, wo es hätte (halbwegs) seriös werden können, hat man Thaksin vor die Tür gesetzt.

----------


## Greenhorn

Deutlicher kann man es eigentlich nicht sagen:
http://portal.tv5.co.th/tabid/36/default.aspx#
Bitte bei English news" den Artikel "Senan riminds Chavalit of military vow"


Fuer mehr Hintergrundwissen, siehe auch hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chavalit_Yongchaiyudh
http://www.welt.de/politik/article25465 ... rueck.html
 ::

----------


## odd

Um wieder von Staatsfeind Nr1 abzurücken.

Thailand plant seine Mitbürger im Notfall ausfliegen zu lassen.

Nation

----------

Die Kasino-Besitzer in Kambodscha werden nicht so gut auf Thaksin zu sprechen sein.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/11 ... 116669.php

----------


## Greenhorn

Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern:
http://www.bangkokpost.com/opinion/opin ... ing-stones
 :: 
 oder auch keine Kraehe hackt der anderen ein Auge aus.  ::  
 ::

----------


## odd

> Die Kasino-Besitzer in Kambodscha werden nicht so gut auf Thaksin zu sprechen sein.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/11 ... 116669.php


Denke hier nur an eine Momentanaufnahme. Thais sind verspielte Kinder und denken zuerst an ihr Wohl. Von Haus aus schon sehr schwer vorstellbar, dass Thais in Scharen nach Kambodscha oder Laos "flüchten" um ihr hart verdientes Geld in das (niedere) Ausland liegen lassen.

----------


## Greenhorn

Denke, bei den Kasinos in der Naehe von der thailaendischen Grenze ist in der Regel von einer groesseren Beteilung thailaendischer Kapitalgeber auszugehen.
Somit geht nichts "verloren".
Bin mir ziemlich sicher man kann die Casino-Chips dort ueberall in Bath kaufen.

----------


## odd

> Denke, bei den Kasinos in der Naehe von der thailaendischen Grenze ist in der Regel von einer groesseren Beteilung thailaendischer Kapitalgeber auszugehen.
> Somit geht nichts "verloren".
> Bin mir ziemlich sicher man kann die Casino-Chips dort ueberall in Bath kaufen.


Wenigstens zum Kasino von Savannakhet trifft dies nicht zu.

----------

Abhisit will härte Maßnahmen gegen Kambodscha ergreifen.
Darüber soll in einer Kabinettssitzung am Dienstag entschieden werden.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... t-Cambodia

----------

Jatuporn Promphan, Mitglied der Püa Thai Partei behauptet, dass die Kambodschanische Regierung eine Audioaufzeichnung eines Telefonates des thailändischen Außenministers Kasit Piromya mit dem Ersten Sekretär der thailändischen Botschaft in Kambodscha besitzen würde, indem Kasit den Auftrag gegeben hätte, die Abflugdaten von Thaksin aus Kambodscha zu erkunden.

Der Erste Sekretär der thailändischen Botschaft Khamrob Parnwatwichai hätte dann Siwarak Chutipong, ein Thailänder, der als Ingenieur bei Cambodia Air Traffic Services arbeitet beauftragt, die Flugdaten zu "stehlen".
Khamrob wurde ausgewiesen und Siwarak wegen "Sionage" in Kambodscha verhaftet.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/politic ... sit-on-spy
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... of-Kasits-

Was will diese Püa Thai? Weiterhin Unruhe schüren?
Worin liegt das Problem, wenn der thailändische Außenminister bei seiner Botschaft in Kambodscha nach dem Abflugplan des Menschen fragt, der Thailand seit Jahren im Atem hält?
Und wieso soll dieser Flugplan ein Staatsgeheimnis sein, der den Vorwurf "Spionage" rechtfertigt?
Ein Drecksspiel dieses Bananenbiegerstaates Kambodscha, an dem sich die Püa Thai fleißig, zum weiteren Schaden Thailands, beteiligt.

Aber eine ganz andere Frage.
Wie kamen die kambodschanischen Behörden an einen Telefonmitschnitt des thailändischen Außenministers mit seiner Botschaft in Kambodscha?
Ist die Botschaft dort angezapft? Und wie nennt man das?
Oder wurde der Mitschnitt in Thailand gefertigt und den kambodschanischen Behörden zugespielt?
Das könnte für Hun Sen und/oder die Püa Thai zu einem gewaltigen Rohrkrepierer werden.

----------


## odd

> Was will diese Püa Thai? Weiterhin Unruhe schüren?
> Worin liegt das Problem, wenn der thailändische Außenminister bei seiner Botschaft in Kambodscha nach dem Abflugplan des Menschen fragt, der Thailand seit Jahren im Atem hält?...


Muss nicht diskutiert werden.





> Aber eine ganz andere Frage.
> Wie kamen die kambodschanischen Behörden an einen Telefonmitschnitt des thailändischen Außenministers mit seiner Botschaft in Kambodscha?
> Ist die Botschaft dort angezapft? Und wie nennt man das?...


Ist ein ganz legales Prozedere.

----------

> ...Ist ein ganz legales Prozedere.


Wie, dass die Botschaft verwanzt war und man Telefonate abhörte und mitschnitt? Oder was bitte?

----------


## odd

> Zitat von odd
> 
> ...Ist ein ganz legales Prozedere.
> 
> 
> Wie, dass die Botschaft verwanzt war und man Telefonate abhörte und mitschnitt? Oder was bitte?


Wir befinden uns in (Südost)Asien. Hochburg von Korruption, Verbrechen und Betrügen.
Nachdem sich Kambodscha und Thailand sich in keinster Weise freundschaftlich gegenüberstehen, ist jedes Mittel recht und legalisiert worden. Nicht nur Kambodscha nutzt diese Art von "Verteidigung".

----------

> Wir befinden uns in (Südost)Asien. Hochburg von Korruption, Verbrechen und Betrügen.
> Nachdem sich Kambodscha und Thailand sich in keinster Weise freundschaftlich gegenüberstehen, ist jedes Mittel recht und legalisiert worden. Nicht nur Kambodscha nutzt diese Art von "Verteidigung".


"Legalisiert" ist so etwas nirgendwo, alltägliche Praxis vielleicht. Aber dann nutzt man nur die Erkenntnisse und hält den Mund in der Öffentlichkeit.
Wenn ich aber ein Abhören öffentlich zugebe und dann auch noch argumentiere, dass es "legal" wäre und jedes Mittel recht sei, dann stelle ich mich in jedes politische Abseits.
Sollte dies wirklich so sein, ist Kambodscha, incl. der Püa Thai weg vom Fenster.

Wer hat etwas gelesen, was das für ein Mitschnitt war? Von einem Telefonat Kasists mit seiner Botschaft, oder was?

----------

Der kambodschanische Verteidigungsminister Tea Banh, sowie auch das Aussenministerium,  widerspricht der Behauptung von Jatuporn Promphan, Abgeordneter der Püa Thai Partei, Kambodscha läge ein Telefonmittschnitt des thailändischen Aussenministers mit seiner Botschaft in Kambodscha vor.
Tea Banh kristisiert dabei Jatuporn scharf und wirft denjenigen, die Behauptungen über das Vorhandensein des Mittschnittes aufstellen, sie könnten einen Krieg zwischen den beiden Ländern provozieren wollen.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/11 ... 116995.php

Jetzt sollte Jatuporn Promphan unverzüglich seine Behauptung beweisen, oder genauso unverzüglich in Untersuchungshaft genommen werden.

----------


## odd

Nun kann man glauben was man will.

Jatuporn möchte die (Thai) Regierung schlecht aussehen lassen

Tea Banh möchte von diesem (il)legalem Mitschnitt nichts wissen.

Jeder möchte sein Gesicht wahren.

Kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass dieser Mitschnitt existiert, nur leider nicht in den Händen thail. Offizieller. Nicht umsonst wurde der Sekretär der thail. Botschaft als unerwünschte Person des Landes verwiesen und ein weiterer Thai wegen Spionage verhaftet. 

Möchte noch einmal erinnern, dass Chavalit vor ein paar Wochen verkündete, dass Mr. T. ein Amt in Kambodscha angeboten bekam. Dieses Statement wurde daraufhin energisch von Kambodschaseite widersprochen. Und heute? 

Vielleicht wird eines Tages Mr. T. den Hun Sen zu mächtig (gefährlich) und der Wunsch der PAD geht in Erfüllung.

----------

Vielleicht hat man ja mit dem Magic Music Maker wieder etwas zusammengeschustert und die CD wird dann wie schon gehabt im Parlament hochgehalten? Vielleicht ist das File ja diesmal auf einem USB-Stick. Dies aus dem Grund weil ihn so Jatuporn glorreich in seinem Enddarm schmuggeln konnte.

 ::

----------

> ...Kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass dieser Mitschnitt existiert, nur leider nicht in den Händen thail. Offizieller...


Wieso eigentlich "leider"?
Angenommen es gibt diesen Mitschnitt, wobei erst einmal grundsätzlich festgestellt werden muss, dass es gar nicht feststeht, dass Kasit sich eines juristischen Vergehens schuldig gemacht hat, und 

- die Aufzeichung (Abhöraktion) wäre von kambodschanischer Seite durchgeführt worden und das Tape wäre in den Händen Kambodschas. Die kambodschanische Regierung könnte damit in der Öffentlichkeit nichts anfangen, es sei denn, sie würde damit die eigene Schuld eines illegalen Aktes erheblichen Ausmaßes zugeben.

- die Aufzeichung (Abhöraktion) wäre von kambodschanischer Seite durchgeführt worden und das Tape wäre in den Händen Kambodschas und der Püa Thai. Die Püa Thai könnte damit in der Öffentlichkeit nichts anfangen, würde doch die Püa Thai mit der Veröffentlichung Kambodscha mit der Ausführung eines illegalen Aktes erheblichen Ausmaßes bloßgestellen.
Das würde einem undemokratischen Despoten wie Hun Sen einen internationalen Gesichtsverlust bescheren und man könnte nicht sicher sein, ob Thaksin dann noch von ihm gedeckt würde.  

- die Aufzeichung (Abhöraktion) wäre von der Püa Thai durchgeführt worden und das Tape wäre von der Püa Thai an Kambodschas weitergegeben worden. Dann wäre dies Landesverrat und die Püa Thai, wahrscheinlich zusammen mit Thaksin, wäre weg vom Fenster. Ich vermute, dass die Püa Thai dann verboten würde.

Wie auch immer, das war eine völlig undurchdachte Aktion und ein Rohrkrepierer großen Ausmaßes.
Jatuporn muss jetzt seine Behauptungen beweisen, oder zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Das kann zu Untersuchungen bis tief in die Püa Thai führen.

----------


## odd

Mit leider meinte ich, dass das Tape (wohl) nicht als Beweismittel verwendet werden kann, da sich dieses Tape in sicheren Händen sich befindet.

Das die PT im Besitz dieses Tape sich befindet bezweifle ich.

----------

Steht ja überhaupt nicht fest, ob da etwas zu beweisen wäre.
So kann man natürlich auch manipulieren, wenn man so tut, als wäre dies schon eine Tatsache.

----------

Das man vor kurzem mit gefaktem Material dem PM eine reinsemmeln wollte, lässt mich annehmen dass dies eh alles wieder nur Schmierentheater ohne wirkliche Substanz ist. Was für einen Wählerauftrag hat eigentlich die PT? Tun die eigentlich noch etwas zum Wohle des Landes oder nur noch um ihm zu schaden?

----------


## odd

> Das man vor kurzem mit gefaktem Material dem PM eine reinsemmeln wollte, lässt mich annehmen dass dies eh alles wieder nur Schmierentheater ohne wirkliche Substanz ist. Was für einen Wählerauftrag hat eigentlich die PT? Tun die eigentlich noch etwas zum Wohle des Landes oder nur noch um ihm zu schaden?


Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Einen Zweck für Thailand sehe ich zur plötzliche Liebe zu Kambodscha nicht.
Eher möglich, dass ein bevorstehender Einstieg in Kambodschas Wirtschaft angestrebt wird.

----------

Den Zweck sehe ich darin, dass die Püa Thai mit allen Mittel versucht Thailand zu destabilisieren um so die Regierung Abhisit zu Fall zu bringen.

----------


## odd

> Den Zweck sehe ich darin, dass die Püa Thai mit allen Mittel versucht Thailand zu destabilisieren um so die Regierung Abhisit zu Fall zu bringen.


Auch wenn es mancher nicht gerne liest. Gleiches wurde letztes Jahr von der PAD praktiziert.
Ich vergesse aber auch nicht, dass im April die UDD mit gleichem Irrsinn vorgingen.

Die Gegenpartie versucht mit allen erlaubten und verbotenen Mitteln die Regierung zu schwächen.

----------

> Gleiches wurde letztes Jahr von der PAD praktiziert.
> Ich vergesse aber auch nicht, dass im April die UDD *mit gleichem Irrsinn* vorgingen..


Da ist es wieder, dieses runterspielen, bei dem ich einfach das Kotzen bekomme.
Die PAD hat keine Busse genommen um damit in Menschen reinzufahren oder brennende Barrikaden damit zu erstellen. Im Gegenteil: Der Flughafen war unversehrt und wurde sogar von der PAd danach geputzt. So konnte der Flugverkehr auch viel schneller wieder aufgenommen werden.

Außerdem hat die PAD nie Gastanklastwagen genommen, sie in Wohnviertel reingefahren und damit gedroht sie in die Luft zu jagen.

Das, lieber Odd, ist Terrorismus wie ihn Al Kaida betreibt und nichts anderes. Und wer dieses Dreckspack der UDD noch schönredet - deren Aktionen wohl noch als Legal empfindet - hat meiner Meinung einfach den Knall nicht gehört.

----------

Nachtrag:

Ich sehe halt einen Unterschied ob menschliches Wohl direkt angegriffen wird oder nicht.
Klar, der materielle Schaden bei der Flughafenbesetzung war enorm, aber es waren keine Menschen in Gefahr.

Das heißt allerdings nicht, dass ich diese Besetzung der PAD als gut empfinde. Scheiße war das auch.

Nehmen wir als Beispiel die Dragon-Zinnkanne.

Hätte das Ding Frau Madame auf den Boden geknallt und zerbeult, wäre dies auch nicht okay gewesen. Aber das Ding um es zu zerbeulen dem Herrn Gemahl über die Birne zu ziehen und so in Kauf zu nehmen ihn schwer zu verletzen ist inakzeptabel für mich.

Ich hoffe damit ist klar geworden, was ich meine und so eventuelle Missverständnisse die zu Hitzigkeiten führen könnten beseitigt.

----------


## odd

Irgendwie sind wir gleicher Meinung und reden oft gegeneinander.
Was mich ankotzt sind Aktivitäten beider Läger, die Thailand in die Zeit von Rama IV zurücksetzt. Das Land wird (weiter) gespalten, Haßparolen werden gepredigt und die Situation eskaliert. (Hatten wir kürzlich an Board) Und keiner kann prophezeien, ob Thailand sich wieder beruhigt, oder ob es noch weiter ausartet.

Mich stören nicht die friedlichen PAD-Anhänger, die teilweise nicht der Politik wegen sondern des Königs demonstrieren. An der PAD-Führung stört mich der Mißbrauch der Monarchie, dass sie immer wieder Kinder (keine Jugendliche) für ihren Zweck mißbrauchen. Meine Vermutung: Das die PAD bislang friedlich handierten liegt wohl auch an den Umständen, dass sie den Kronrat und das Militär hinter sich wissen.

UDD-Anhänger sind keine Engel hatte ich nie behauptet. Ihren Frust von 2008 konnte ich verstehen, nicht die Bereitschaft zur Gewalt. Mir sind Bilder der Gegendemonstration von September/Oktober noch gut in Erinnerung. Der "schwarze" Songkhran in Pattaya und Bangkok...  und jetzt das Todesspiel mit Kambodscha. Meine Gegenkommentare basierten lediglich auf die Pauschalisierung, dass "alle" Roten gewaltbereit seien. 

Ich als freie denkende Langnase kann nicht verstehen, dass ein Land welches das Glück besitzt fast ausnahmslos "Goldschätze" zu besitzen (Kultur, Klima, Strand/Meer, Bodenschätze, Lebensmittel aller Art) sich freiwillig zu schädigen ja fast zu zerstören. Obendrein das Glück, das kein anderes Nachbarland ähnliche Struktur aufweisen kann.

Mein Herz schlägt für Thailand aber nicht für Rot, Gelb, Blau,...

----------


## odd

Irgendwie sind wir gleicher Meinung und reden oft gegeneinander.
Was mich ankotzt sind Aktivitäten beider Läger, die Thailand in die Zeit von Rama IV zurücksetzt. Das Land wird (weiter) gespalten, Haßparolen werden gepredigt und die Situation eskaliert. (Hatten wir kürzlich an Board) Und keiner kann prophezeien, ob Thailand sich wieder beruhigt, oder ob es noch weiter ausartet.

Mich stören nicht die friedlichen PAD-Anhänger, die teilweise nicht der Politik wegen sondern des Königs demonstrieren. An der PAD-Führung stört mich der Mißbrauch der Monarchie, dass sie immer wieder Kinder (keine Jugendliche) für ihren Zweck mißbrauchen. Meine Vermutung: Das die PAD bislang friedlich handierten liegt wohl auch an den Umständen, dass sie den Kronrat und das Militär hinter sich wissen.

UDD-Anhänger sind keine Engel hatte ich nie behauptet. Ihren Frust von 2008 konnte ich verstehen, nicht die Bereitschaft zur Gewalt. Mir sind Bilder der Gegendemonstration von September/Oktober noch gut in Erinnerung. Der "schwarze" Songkhran in Pattaya und Bangkok...  und jetzt das Todesspiel mit Kambodscha. Meine Gegenkommentare basierten lediglich auf die Pauschalisierung, dass "alle" Roten gewaltbereit seien. 

Ich als freie denkende Langnase kann nicht verstehen, dass ein Land welches das Glück besitzt fast ausnahmslos "Goldschätze" zu besitzen (Kultur, Klima, Strand/Meer, Bodenschätze, Lebensmittel aller Art) sich freiwillig zu schädigen ja fast zu zerstören. Obendrein das Glück, das kein anderes Nachbarland ähnliche Struktur aufweisen kann.

Mein Herz schlägt für Thailand aber nicht für Rot, Gelb, Blau,...

Edit: Ich gehe konform, dass Menschenleben *in keinster Weise* der Materialschädigung gleichzusetzen ist. Fakt.

----------

Im Endeffekt geht es um Macht und Kohle. Und wo dies zu verteilen ist, sind immer die Oberwi.... ( egal welcher Farbe ) in der vordersten Front anzutreffen. 

Vielleicht sollten die UN-Blauhelme zur Befriedung mal die Geschicke des Landes für ein Weilchen übernehmen? 
Zumindest bis die Gier in diesem Land wieder auf einen "normales" Mass zurückgegangen ist.

Dann wären die Thais wenigstens wieder geeint, weil ein gemeinsamer Feind vorhanden wäre.

 ::

----------

http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingn...ing-red-shirts

Niedlicher Artikel.

Jetzt will man dem Ministerpräsident schon verbieten im eigenen Land zu reisen und warnt vor einer Massenkundgebung in Chiang Mai von 100'000 Roten bei seiner Ankunft nächster Woche.

_"Herr Abhisit handelt wie ein böser Junge und liebt es, die Menschen herauszufordern." sagte Mr Jirayu Huangsap ( Parteisprecher der Phuea Thai ). "Er weiß wohl, dass die Menschen in Chiang Mai ihm es nicht erlauben werden, aber er besteht darauf, dorthin zu fahren."_

Und gestern kam die Warnung in einem Lokalradio von Chiang Mai, dass da etwas geplant sei was der Gesundheit Abhisit schaden wird..........
Man kann nur hoffen, dass das nächste Wochenende nicht als das Dallas Thailands in die Geschichte eingehen wird. 

Sollte sowas passieren, werden die Dämme brechen...................

----------


## odd

Tja vor 1 - 2 Wochen hatte ich Abhisit kritisiert, dass er zu wenig für seine Popularität im Norden investiert, jetzt das *Angebot* der Roten, nicht in den Norden zu fahren.

Mir fehlen die Worte. 

Es fehlt Hirnsubstanz, um die prkäre Situation zu klären.

P.S. Für diesen evtl. Blauhelmeinsatz melde ich mich freiwillig.  ::

----------

Gestern wurden noch 100'000 aus Chiang Mai angekündigt. und heute?

Chiang Mai - A local red-shirt leader here Saturday vowed to rally up to 40,000 protesters from eight northern provinces to protest against the prime minister next Sunday.


Tja, selbst in der absoluten "Hochburg" muss man Leute ankarren...............
Chiang Mai hat im übrigen eine Population von etwa 150'000 Einwohnern.


Kanya Phakmaneechak, a leader of the Rak Chiang Mai 51, said the red-shirt people would not allow Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva to visit Chiang Mai to attend the Chamber of Commerce meeting next Sunday.

She said the protesters would fire 100,000 firecrackers to unwelcome the prime minister.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/brea...-to-rally-4000

Absoluter Larifari-Scheiß.

----------

Thaksin (und sein Netzwerk) ist und bleibt einer der größten Bedrohungen Thailands, so lange, bis man ihm habhaft geworden ist und ihm rechtsstaatlich den Prozess gemacht hat.
Vorher wird Thailand nicht halbwegs zur Ruhe kommen, im Gegenteil, die Gefahr, dass die Situation bis zum Flächenbrand mit Blutvergießen eskaliert, hängt permanent an einem seidenen Faden.
Die geplanten Aktionen vom 28.11. - 2.12. lassen nichts Gutes erahnen.

Will/kann Thaksin nicht mehr auf einen Sieg der Püa Thai bei einer zukünftigen Wahl Ende nächsten Jahres vertrauen? Sicher sein, dass diese Wahl zu diesem Zeitpunkt dann auch wirklich stattfindet, kann er auch nicht. 
Ist er so weit, dass er bereit ist, alles auf eine Karte zu setzen? Äußerungen der letzten Zeit aus dem ihn unterstützenden Lager können das vermuten lassen.
Mit Demonstrationen alleine, und sollten es auch mal mehr als 50.000 sein, wird die Regierung Abhisit nicht zu stürzen sein. Was bleibt noch übrig? Ich vermute ein gewaltsamer Umsturz wird schon länger ins Auge gefasst und die Vorbereitungen dazu laufen.

Nur, wird das die Armee und die grauen Eminenzen um den König das zulassen? Ich glaube nicht, und Thaksin wird das auch wissen. Und gerade das macht ihn so gefährlich. Er will wieder an die Macht und dafür wird er auch Thailand als Einsatz setzen. 
Ist ein Bürgerkrieg zu verhindern? Die Chancen stehen m. E. nicht gut, sollte man ihn nicht bald festnehmen können. Mit jedem Tag mehr, an dem er noch agieren kann, erhöht sich die Gefahr eines Blutvergießens, das in die Geschichte Thailands eingehen wird.

----------

Die in meinem vorherigen Beitrag geäußerten Befürchtungen werden hier geteilt:
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/11 ... 117074.php

----------


## pezi

am schlimmsten sind doch die hetzer die recht von  unrecht nicht mer unterscheiden können.
und davon giebt es in thailand leider sehr viele.es wirt ein mann rausgesucht und der wirt gnadenlos gejagt .die anderen schuldigen sind ja alle im recht.es reicht hier nicht nur einen vertig zu machen wenn die anderen frei rumm laufen.solange wirt es keinen echten frieden hier geben.gruss pezi

----------

@pezi, atme tief durch und schreib noch mal neu.

----------

> am schlimmsten sind doch die hetzer die recht von  unrecht nicht mer unterscheiden können.
> und davon giebt es in thailand leider sehr viele.es wirt ein mann rausgesucht und der wirt gnadenlos gejagt .die anderen schuldigen sind ja alle im recht.es reicht hier nicht nur einen vertig zu machen wenn die anderen frei rumm laufen.solange wirt es keinen echten frieden hier geben.gruss pezi




Was für ein deutscher Dialekt ist das denn? Nichts verstehe.
Google kann auch nicht übersetzen.

----------

> Was für ein deutscher Dialekt ist das denn?...


Dat is Udontanisch.   ::

----------


## odd

Eigentlich komme ich mir wie beim Fussball vor.
Ich befinde mich in der Allianz-Arena und verfolge das Spiel Bayern-1860 oder Rot gegen Blau.
Unter beiden Fangemeinden gibt es kein Miteinander und es wird wild aufeinander gehetzt.

Sieger sind meist diejenigen, die sich aus dem Geschehen heraushalten.

----------

Norman, das ist doch aber jetzt harmlos.
Und erwarten sollte man schon dürfen, dass eine mindeste Akkuratesse beim Verfassen eines Beitrages erbracht wird.
Zumindest sollte rüberkommen, was überhaupt gemeint ist.

----------


## odd

Herbert, hatte nicht persönlich Pezi´s Posting gemeint, sondern die Schuldfrage auf beiden Seiten.

Folgende Themen werde ich in den nächsten Tagen gespannt verfolgen.

* Öffentlichkeitspräsentation von Abhisit in Chiang Mai
* Kundgebung der UDD wahrscheinlich nach dem 05.12.
* Konfliktbeobachtung zwischen PAD mit Kambodscha

P.S. ist jemanden bekannt, ob der Medienmogul Sondhi kürzlich vom Gericht verurteilt wurde?

----------

> ...ist jemanden bekannt, ob der Medienmogul Sondhi kürzlich vom Gericht verurteilt wurde?


Der hat, soweit ich weiß 2 x 1/2 Jahr bekommen.
Wundert mich auch, dass der noch frei herum läuft.

----------


## walter

Ich verstehe pezi`s Post so.

Während ganz Thailand Thaksin jagt, können die anderen Verbrecher unbehelligt ihren korrupten Machenschaften und Geschäften nachgehen. Einige davon werden fundamentale Menschenrechte verletzen.

Zieht man sich die erst kürzlich eingestellte Korruptionsskala rein, dann muss man doch davon ausgehen dass es in LOS sehr viele Verbrecher gibt. Also unterstützt man die Demokraten, die einem feudalen, antiquiertem Königshaus äusserst nahe stehen.

Mit dieser Einstellung befänden wir uns in Europa gesllschaftlich auf der Stufe der Leibeigenschaft.

----------


## Robert

> Ich verstehe pezi`s Post so.


Sorry, aber in Pezi's geschreibsel irgendwas reininterpretieren zu wollen halten ich für vermessen.

Der soll sich vielleicht mal ne Stunde hinsetzen und klar ausformulieren, 
was er uns sagen will, so ist das nur absolut nicht interpretierbar...

----------


## pezi

so ist es wie walter geschrieben hat. da ist einer nicht euer meinung und schon schreibt er geistig verwirrtes zeug sagt ihr.fangt doch mal ein bisschen das denken an und ihr werdet verstehen was ich meine. obbs euch passt oder nicht.gruss pezi

----------

> so ist es wie walter geschrieben hat. da ist einer nicht euer meinung und schon schreibt er geistig verwirrtes zeug sagt ihr.fangt doch mal ein bisschen das denken an und ihr werdet verstehen was ich meine. obbs euch passt oder nicht.gruss pezi


Nee Jung, lass nun aber mal stecken und ließ dir dies nochmals durch. 
So durchsetzt von vertippen und seltsamer Satzstellung war das wirklich nicht klar (wer, wie, was, wo...etc.)

----------


## odd

Ich setze es einmal in diesen Thread
Phnompenhpost

Wiederholt soll es zu einem Grenzzwischenfall zwischen thailändische Soldaten und kambodschanische Zivilisten gekommen sein.

Studenten aus Kambodscha befanden sich auf thailändischer Seite um Pilze zu sammeln. Die Gruppe wurden von einem Grenztrupp überrascht und die Soldaten sollen auf einen Jungen geschossen haben, der getötet wurde.

Vor kurzer Zeit wurde/soll ein kambodschanischer Jugendlicher ebenfalls bei illegaler Grenzüberschreitung angeschossen daraufhin bei lebendigen Leib verbrannt worden sein.

----------


## odd

In einem Schnellverfahren wurde Sivarak zu 7 Jahre Haft und Zahlung von 80.000 Baht wegen Spionage verurteilt.

BP

Das Aussenministerium steht vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe und möchte thailandlike eine königliche Begnadigung erwirken. 

Ich vermute bald wird sich Mr. T. zu Wort melden.

----------


## odd

und schon geht es los




> Puea Thai Party chairman Chavalit Yongchaiyudh will send a letter to Cambodian Prime Minister Hun Sen asking that he help expedite processing of the request by convicted Thai engineer Sivarak Chutipong for a royal pardon, Noppadon Pattama said on Wednesday...


Hier der komplette Bericht

----------

